# yipeeeee accepted to egg share



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

Hi there

I got a call this morning from the clinic to say i have been accepted to egg share and did i want to start with my next cycle which is in a couple of weeks, i ran squealing round the kitchen - when i came off the phone obviously, otherwise they would think i was a complete nut  .

I can't wait to get started and the feeling i am getting thinking i am helping the other lady is unbelievable i keep wondering if she knows yet and how pleased she must be.

anyway just thought i'd let off steam cos i've driven hubby round the twist this morning and now he's gone to work and none of my friends are in  

love




Sam


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi sam congrats on your news how come you had to wait till they rang you just being nosey sorry bet your over the moon well done girl 

Kerry xxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

i was waiting for them to get the results from my chromosone tests the ones that take about 12 weeks to come, i was going out of my mind.  There was no reason they wouldn't come back ok i just kept thinking that they are bound to find a problem lol.

only problem is they have put the egg share fees up by £150 a cycle so will need to save a bit harder if we need another go. 






Sam


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Really please for you sam and your dh hope it works out for you im due to find out around the 13th 14th of this month as my nephew as dwarfism so got 2 go to the ethics committee although i already have a healthy son but just more waiting im really pleased you can egg share though 

where will you be having treatment??

Kerry xxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hull what about you?


Sam


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

hi sam im hoping to have mine at care in manchester


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

hi kerry 

well good luck hope you get good news soon.


and lots of    


love

Sam


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Sam 

Just wanted to wish you all the very best for your treatment        

love lilly xxx


----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

thanks for that.  been to sign all the consent forms today and give them a big fat cheque (that really hurt) 

So we are finally on our way, hopefully af will be on time this month.





Sam


----------



## kechloe (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## sambez (Jul 26, 2004)

Well AF wasn't on time this month    it was 2 weeks late.  It decided to come 3 hours after doing a pg test, how typical.

Oh well it means we are now able to get cracking, just waiting for the appointment for the injection training and scans now.  hopefully not too long.

trying to think positive but not get my hopes up too much, how do you girls cope?


Sam
xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Sambez

Glad to hear you are getting started hun wishing you so much luck with your treatment    

love always lilly xx


----------

